# Workflow for two lattes on a La Pavoni EP



## DDonovans (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello

I'm new here and new to home espresso having drank brewed coffee for a good few years now.

After a lot of reading around, I've decided I'd like to get into espresso staring with a La Pavoni EP. One thing I haven't been able to work out however is it is possible to make two lattes in quick succession without running out of water, the machine overheating or some other problem.

Could someone with experience of the machine please let me know if this is possible and if so give a quick overview of how they manage it?

John at Decent espresso made this video showing how he does this on the DE1 - I guess I'm looking for something similar for the La Pavoni if it exists!






Thanks very much!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DDonovans said:


> Hello
> I'm new here and new to home espresso having drank brewed coffee for a good few years now.
> After a lot of reading around, I've decided I'd like to get into espresso staring with a La Pavoni EP. One thing I haven't been able to work out however is it is possible to make two lattes in quick succession without running out of water, the machine overheating or some other problem.
> Could someone with experience of the machine please let me know if this is possible and if so give a quick overview of how they manage it?
> John at Decent espresso made this video showing how he does this on the DE1 - I guess I'm looking for something similar for the La Pavoni if it exists!


Turn machine on, make sure boiler is filled up.
Once machines heats up, purge a bit of steam (optional).
Wait 15 mins for machine to heat up.
Make two espressos one after the other. You can get the other person to steam the milk while you do the coffee... (advanced)
Steam the milk.
Pour into the cups.
Enjoy.


----------



## DDonovans (Jun 6, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Turn machine on, make sure boiler is filled up.
> Once machines heats up, purge a bit of steam (optional).
> Wait 15 mins for machine to heat up.
> Make two espressos one after the other. You can get the other person to steam the milk while you do the coffee... (advanced)
> ...


 Simple as that eh?! Thanks for that. And thanks for the tip on getting someone else to do the steaming at the same time - that's a good idea.


----------

